# Sony DAV-DZ170 system problems



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have this system connected to a Sharp Aquos E77 Series TV. The surround sound works good when playing CDs, but when the TV is playing I get no sound thru the back speakers. It was working fine until the power went off the other night. When I turned it on the next day, no sound out of rear speakers. I have tried both "A.F.D. Multi" and "PRO LOGIC" settings which are supposed to mimic surround sound from a 2 channel source but still no sound from rear speakers. Am I missing something simple?
MJ


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try connecting the TV to a different input.


----------



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you mean change the HDMI cable from the Sony system to a different HDMI input at the TV?
MJ


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is the TV connected to the Receiver? 

Depending on the connection type and the channel/source, the output from the TV is often only stereo. So you will only get sound from the front left/right speakers and the sub. In which case, to get rear audio, the Receiver has to be changed to a mode that simulates (ie: creates) the rear channels.

As you are getting audio to the front speakers, the problem very likely is with the Receiver. The configuration has changed or it's faulty.


----------



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

If by receiver you mean the Sony system, it is connected to the TV with an HDMI cable and a digital optical cord. As mentioned in the OP, I have tried both "A.F.D. Multi" and "Pro Logic" settings for the speaker output. Both of these are supposed to simulate surround sound from a 2 channel source. Are you saying you suspect the Sony DVD/CD surround sound system is where the problem is if these settings don't play the rear speakers?
MJ


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should only need the HDMI connection. There is no reason that comes to mind to also have an optical connection.

And yes, the Sony is the fault. As you stated, you are getting front left/right audio (ie: a stereo signal). So you should be able to select any of the surround modes on the Sony. As they aren't working (and you know you are getting an audio signal), the Sony is apparently not working properly.


----------



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

If I unplug the optical connection, I get no sound out of any speaker. See attachment of manual.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just poor design for that model then. HDMI supports video and audio. Most devices that support/use HDMI also support audio over HDMI. 

Or it could be that TV audio setup is incorrect (to support audio over HDMI). Many models will allow you to select which output is used for audio.

In any case, it doesn't change my last response.


----------

